# Win10 Upgrade, evil Black Screen & Acer



## SorcererStone (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all,
I am trying to help a friend of mine who is an absolutely computer illiterate and we are hundreds of miles from each other. My friend's laptop is Acer E1-5105-2611. The OS is windows 8.1 and it is 13 months old. I normally, periodically remote into her computer to update all the antivirus, java updates etc. It is my fault I told her to update to Windows 10. 

She updated Windows 10 yesterday on her laptop. But the screen went black after the system reboot. She waited for 6 hours, the screen is still black. On the phone, she said she can see Acer's logo flashed across the screen when boot up. She can see the extremely faint input box for password. She keyed in the password, screen stay black.

I googled this black screen problem on Windows10 update. Apparently very common. On this URL, http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-2278007/acer-laptop-black-screen-cursor.html, and halfway down, someone, Laura9305, claimed pressing Alt+F10 and go to safe mode and chose shut down the computer and reboot will work. I told my friend to force the computer to shut down. On reboot, keep tapping Alt+F10 to get to safe mode. It has no effect. Screen is still black. Shouldn't tapping F8 will bring up safe mode and not Alt+F10? Or this is an Acer thing?

I saw similar post here for black screen on Acer on Aug 5 but with no resolution yet.

Can anyone offer some suggestion how this black screen problem be resolved.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SorcererStone (Oct 17, 2010)

OK, I found a video with some meaningful solution to this problem. It may help some, but not me.


----------



## SorcererStone (Oct 17, 2010)

Another lousy temporary fix. If I force the laptop to shut down (hard shut down). Then power up the laptop normally again. The computer screen shows up w/o problem. But if I shut down the laptop normally afterwards, the black screen problem happens again. This seems like a Microsoft issue. BTW, I also check to make sure the Intel video card in the laptop has the latest update. It does. So eliminating the possibility of out-of-date video driver suspect.


----------

